# Ipe in the Bathroom / Shower?



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I understand that Ipe is a magical wood that is basically impervious to weather and rot. And so…

I'm considering using it to make a frame for a glass shower enclosure. I looked at buying a framed kit but for custom sizes they are $800-1200 for what amounts to three pieces of 3/8" tempered glass, a hinge, and 20ft of aluminum track that the glass goes into. Seems pretty outrageous.

I'd like to buy the glass and the hinge and build the frame out of Ipe stock instead.

My concerns are that over time the porous wood surface could be more difficult to clean soap scum from, and that it could become slimy or otherwise unpleasant. Additionally, harsher cleaning chemicals could be used on aluminum, but on wood I would be concerned about damaging the wood if I used bleach for example.

Thoughts?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

William, I would be concerned about mold as you mentioned. We are in NoVA and get mold in the shower on grout and tile unless it is cleaned every couple days. I think wood (even magical wood) would be even worse. Have you considered a frame-less glass door?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've showered in outdoor shower enclosures
made of wood and I think the only factor that
made them not-to-smelly was getting struck by 
sun and air flow daily. Whatever the wood
species, I doubt an indoor shower enclosure
could be depended upon to dry out well 
enough for fungus not to be an issue.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

At the very least you may want to consider using something like Messmer's UV Plus for Hardwoods. Supposedly will prevent mildew but might need re-coating every so often in something like a shower enclosure.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

A lot of years ago when I don't know crap from shinola I built this bathroom (this is in my home) I use it almost ever day. The tub surround is knotty cedar. Never a problems with mold or anything else for that matter. This was that packaged cedar you get at HD. 3/8 or a 1/4 T&G. Sealed it with something call gym floor. Haven't touched it since.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback!

For the record, I wasn't planning on using the Ipe without any finish. I guess I should have specified that. I was considering either oil-based polyurethane because it's more resistant to most cleaners/chemicals than a lot of other stuff, or brushing on a thinned epoxy finish.

I made the threshold for the bathroom from Ipe with polyurethane, but it gets only incidental water on it, and because it's on the ground it's not subjected to a "steam bath". However, it's 4 months old and has been holding up just fine.

I know that there are some additives for paints, like "MicroBan", but I wasn't sure if anything like that is available for clear finishes.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

https://www.handyguyspodcast.com/3188/ipe-deck-maintenance/


----------



## mattjrogers (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a shower with ipe walls. This material was also reclaimed from a deck, so it is about 20 years old, run through a planer once to clean up the surface and it looks like new. I made shiplap on my shaper and installed with stainless trim screws onto 2×2 black locust battens that are over a membrane waterproofing. I caulked the few holes made by installing the locust battens through the membrane as they were installed. Caulked the old deck screw holes in the reclaimed planks with a clear non-toxic caulk called EcoBond.

Finish is a single coat of Penofin Verde penetrating oil. So far, I see absolutely no mold, mildew, scum, or dirt at all. It looks cleaner than tile walls as it hides any water spots.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I have a shower with ipe walls. This material was also reclaimed from a deck, so it is about 20 years old, run through a planer once to clean up the surface and it looks like new. I made shiplap on my shaper and installed with stainless trim screws onto 2×2 black locust battens that are over a membrane waterproofing. I caulked the few holes made by installing the locust battens through the membrane as they were installed. Caulked the old deck screw holes in the reclaimed planks with a clear non-toxic caulk called EcoBond.
> 
> Finish is a single coat of Penofin Verde penetrating oil. So far, I see absolutely no mold, mildew, scum, or dirt at all. It looks cleaner than tile walls as it hides any water spots.
> 
> ...


That looks good. How thick is it? How many planer knives did you dull?


----------



## mattjrogers (Jan 2, 2013)

I used a 15" Delta planer with a shelix carbide head. Don't even think I changed the knives after running 1000 square feet of material.

The material was standard 1×6 (3/4"x5.25") decking. Planed off just a thin layer to get through the grey surface. I think the material is now still at least 11/16".


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

How long has it been in service?


----------



## mattjrogers (Jan 2, 2013)

> If you are like most people, you have a bathroom sink in your house.
> 
> - MGRex


What does that have to do with anything?

Also and update. 5 years later and no issues so far with the Ipe shower walls. There is always the possibility of something going on behind, but there is a 1-1/2" air gap with black locust furring and then schluter Kerdi waterproofing the wall, so "first" thing to go would potentially be a locust furring strip.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't comment on the mold questions. However I like pie and have made a few things with it. My recommendation is don't use a top coat finish. It will be a forever maint problem, especially in a wet environment. I would use Penofin oil.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I like pie too. 

Blueberry is my favorite, but for showers I'm old school and use tile. Had a lot of wood once in a bathroom, never again….

Once again an oldie, evidently reincarnated by a spammer.


----------



## MattBuilding (Dec 2, 2021)

I read this with interest. I am building an outdoor shower using Ipe. Should I use Ipe for frame too? I know Ipe lasts 70ish years so I think it would make sense for frame to last that long but is there a reason the frame should not be Ipe?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> A lot of years ago when I don t know crap from shinola I built this bathroom (this is in my home) I use it almost ever day. The tub surround is knotty cedar. Never a problems with mold or anything else for that matter. This was that packaged cedar you get at HD. 3/8 or a 1/4 T&G. Sealed it with something call gym floor. Haven t touched it since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful! I love cedar like that. I have enough to do; I hope my wife doesn't see this.


----------

